# Healthy breeders In UK



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm going on vacation to UK soon and i'm considering getting me a healthy showline GSD from a respected and well known breeder, And by healthy i mean hips elbows and everything else.

any recommendations guys ? your assistance is highly appreciated


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I suggest you start with the German Shepherd breed clubs in the UK. Here is thel link German Shepherd Dog Dog Clubs


----------

